# Starting a Business



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there. 
I want to start my own business in dubai - i'm not a resident, how do i do it?
I know i need a local sponser, and that if i don't want that, i might wanna start out in a freezone - but i dont. 
I want to start an event firm with focus on weddings - anyone having an idea of what to do? 

- I might, later on, want a partner in this. Someone who I can trust!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you wish to find a sponsor, it is not the easiest thing to do. A sponsor on paper will own 51% of the company on paper, but will not put up any of the capital. This will be upheld in courts if there should be an issue, even if you have agreed that it is on paper only. Most sponsors will want an annual fixed fee or a percentage of the revenues. I have heard it can be as low as 20,000 dirhams to $$$$$$$, depending on the risk. Usually one finds a sponsor by either paying a great deal or having built up a relationship with a local who trusts you. The sponsor takes the risk that if something should happen and you default on anything, they have to cover anything you may default on. They of course do not want to do that unless they 'trust' you or being paid large sums, to cover themselves and make it a profitable situation. 

Curious why you do not want to start out in the freezone?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are not a resident of Dubai, and judging by the questions you are asking, I assume you are not living here and/or have little experience of the region. 

If this is the case, don't even think of starting a business here, stick to what you know.


----------



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> If you are not a resident of Dubai, and judging by the questions you are asking, I assume you are not living here and/or have little experience of the region.
> 
> If this is the case, don't even think of starting a business here, stick to what you know.



I also wanted to know how to get residence visa without being someone's wife or daughter, cause I'm here alone! 

Does anyone know about that?

and, I don't want to give up on my dream, I just need to get my questions answered before beeing more serious.


----------



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you wish to find a sponsor, it is not the easiest thing to do. A sponsor on paper will own 51% of the company on paper, but will not put up any of the capital. This will be upheld in courts if there should be an issue, even if you have agreed that it is on paper only. Most sponsors will want an annual fixed fee or a percentage of the revenues. I have heard it can be as low as 20,000 dirhams to $$$$$$$, depending on the risk. Usually one finds a sponsor by either paying a great deal or having built up a relationship with a local who trusts you. The sponsor takes the risk that if something should happen and you default on anything, they have to cover anything you may default on. They of course do not want to do that unless they 'trust' you or being paid large sums, to cover themselves and make it a profitable situation.
> 
> Curious why you do not want to start out in the freezone?


I know about the sponsor things - and I know a local, so it's ok, i just wanted to know how things are with Visa, and how to start in a non-freezone.

In the freezones, are there any small offices or retail shops?
I Want to start in JLT, which is not a freezone, that's why.

Is there any goods about starting out in a freezone other than you don't need a local sponsor? 

thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ckdubai said:


> I also wanted to know how to get residence visa without being someone's wife or daughter, cause I'm here alone!


You get your visa through the company that you form.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JLT is a free zone called DMCC. 

Technically of you establish in a free zone you can only trade within that free zone or overseas. Many free zone companies do of course flout this and trade in mainland Dubai. At the moment a blind eye is turned to this but the position could change.


----------



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> JLT is a free zone called DMCC.
> 
> Technically of you establish in a free zone you can only trade within that free zone or overseas. Many free zone companies do of course flout this and trade in mainland Dubai. At the moment a blind eye is turned to this but the position could change.


Wow ,i didn't know that it was a freezone! 
But god, that's sad - that you (legally?) only can trade within the freezone that you are in.


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

*freezones*



ckdubai said:


> Wow ,i didn't know that it was a freezone!
> But god, that's sad - that you (legally?) only can trade within the freezone that you are in.


Hi Not sure about being able to trade outside freezone. my company is in DIC and we trade all over UAE and AD government and compnaies are happy with our licence

Try VirtuZone +971 50 450 2981 in JBR been told they are chepaest way (not confirmed) to get free zone licence and hence your own visa - but know you can hot desk at their offices.


----------

